# So many tanks - which one



## johnb (6 Jun 2008)

As some of you may be aware I was 2 months in with my Rena 200 Planted tank all was going well and I moved, tank could not come with me as it would not fit â€“ such is life, however I learn a lot.

I will have a new space shortly (once the floor is done) so Iâ€™m off again.

I have a space thatâ€™s got a width of 130 cm, Before I dive in im going to research tanks and cabinets a little. So advice appreciated

What am I looking for - wel leventually a fairly heavily planted well lit tank

Cabinet and Tank, cabinet will have to store external filter, in line heater and CO2 kit.

Whilst I did like the Rena 200 the lid left a little to be desired, trimming plants was an exercise, three lids off lights out etc. So im looking for an all inclusive lid \ hood ideally that has T5 lighting ?

A dream would be to have drilled holes for inlet \ outlet but I guess they may not exist? (and there may be disadvantages thatâ€™s im unaware of ?

Anyway thoughts appreciated, im not to concerned about cost (within reason )

Now if there are high tech tanks with USB ports etc just point me in the right direction   

Regards

John B


----------



## JamesM (6 Jun 2008)

http://www.ndaquatics.co.uk/

Communication is poor, but get through this and their quality is great


----------

